# Sender address rejected: not owned by user



## time4e (May 1, 2013)

I want to start getting email notices from my FreeBSD 9.1 server, following this blog http://log.brandonthomson.com/2010/10/freebsd-use-gmail-instead-of-sendmail.html. I started the process of setting up ssmtp, when trying to send a test I get the following error:


```
ssmtp -v [email]email@mydomain.com[/email]

ttt[<-] 220 mx.mydomain.com ESMTP Postfix
[->] EHLO main.mydomain.com
[<-] 250 DSN
[->] STARTTLS
[<-] 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS
[->] EHLO main.mydomain.com
[<-] 250 DSN
[->] AUTH LOGIN
[<-] 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6
[->] dGltQGtlbGx5Y2xvdWQubmV0
[<-] 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6
[<-] 235 2.7.0 Authentication successful
[->] MAIL FROM:<root@mydomain.com>
[<-] 250 2.1.0 Ok
[->] RCPT TO:<email@mydomain.com>
[<-] 553 5.7.1 <root@mydomain.com>: Sender address rejected: not owned by user [email]email@mydomain.com[/email]
```

How can I correct this problem?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## cpm@ (May 1, 2013)

You'll need to set up a reverse aliases in /usr/local/etc/ssmtp/revaliases. See ssmtp(8) man page.

For example:

```
root:email@mydomain.com:smtp.gmail.com:587
```


----------



## time4e (May 2, 2013)

@cpu82, I have updated /usr/local/etc/ssmtp/revaliases and it worked!

Thanks 
-Tim


----------

